# Bottom of brooders???



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Wat should i do about bedding and what the bottom of my new brooders should be. I have seen other people have a plain wire bottom. Do young young little chicks do ok with the wire bottom. If so how small should the holes be.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Wat should i do about bedding and what the bottom of my new brooders should be. I have seen other people have a plain wire bottom. Do young young little chicks do ok with the wire bottom. If so how small should the holes be.


We have wire bottom. It's 1/4 inch. Small enough so the day old chicks have no problem walking on it and the poo just falls right through with no issue. The bottom tray pulls out for easy cleanup. It is really a personal preference. I have 3 kids and run a small daycare so I know for me the time needed to clean out shavings and replace them an make sure we always had enough in the house was a lot for me. It takes seconds to pull the tray out and spray it. Do what makes you most comfortable.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's the thing about chickens: you can go fancy, or you can go simple, or anything in-between. You can start chicks on shavings, but if you do, be sure to put down some paper towel over it for the first week or so, as chicks will try to eat shavings at first. Do not use newspaper as it is too slick and doesn't provide good footing. 

If you're going to use wire, I still recommend paper towel over it for the first day or two. I've had smaller chicks get stuck in the wire by their hocks, and if you don't pay strict attention you won't see it right away. So small gauge wire, covered with paper towel at first works too. 

But bear in mind wire is expensive. You can just use a big cardboard box for chicks, I have my local furniture store save me their big boxes every year and use those, then just throw them on the burn pile at the end of the spring, or compost it if you have a compost pile. Easy peasy lemon squeasy!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll do the wire bottom. I am try to make it nice and perfect and fuctional the first time and not have to do it a second time. I am going to use my old coop for chicks by building brooders against the wall and once they are young pullets and cockerals i will let them use the rest of the coop. Then when they are older i will let them in with the older chickens in the new coop


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> I'll do the wire bottom. I am try to make it nice and perfect and fuctional the first time and not have to do it a second time. I am going to use my old coop for chicks by building brooders against the wall and once they are young pullets and cockerals i will let them use the rest of the coop. Then when they are older i will let them in with the older chickens in the new coop


Sounds like you have a good plan! Good luck!!!


----------

